
UpLabs (YC W16) thinks designers and developers should hang out more - mstats
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/07/uplabs-thinks-designers-and-developers-should-hang-out-more/
======
tedmiston
I like the idea of a component marketplace, clearly front end web is moving
that direction.

As far as whether it can actually work -- combining multiple components from
different sources with at least slightly different aesthetics AND charging
money for them -- I'm not totally convinced yet. Perhaps the soft requirement
of being Material Design-ish will help solve this. Either way, building a
layer on top of Dribble x Codepen with channels and a UX that feel like
Product Hunt makes for an interesting site.

> Aussaguel points out that if you stay within a community of designers like
> Dribbble, you’ll see a lot of mock ups that are impossible — or at least
> incredibly difficult — to bring to fruition from the developer’s side. On
> the other hand, developers can be more focused on what they’re building and
> not as much on the visual appeal of an app or site.

The founder hit the nail on the head here: designers can be unrealistic and
devs can make things ugly.

------
cloudwizard
It seems to require twitter to login. I suppose I don't care if they spam my
twitter but still it is annoying.

